# Winter Holiday Rental apt/villa



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi 
We are looking for a base to explore Javea/Moriara for a week from 26th January to the 2nd February to visit schools and look at houses We are moving out at the beginning of April so not holiday makers. For the week in Jan/Feb we don't need a pool but a garden would be nice.....does anyone know of any accommodation that may suit us. Our budget is around £ 150 for the week. Would appreciate any help x 

Cheers Bernicelane:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

bernice34 said:


> Hi
> We are looking for a base to explore Javea/Moriara for a week from 26th January to the 2nd February to visit schools and look at houses We are moving out at the beginning of April so not holiday makers. For the week in Jan/Feb we don't need a pool but a garden would be nice.....does anyone know of any accommodation that may suit us. Our budget is around £ 150 for the week. Would appreciate any help x
> 
> Cheers Bernicelane:


Hi Bernice,
You could try looking on Self Catering Villa Holidays, Apartments, Cottages, for Rental Worldwide but to be honest, I think your budget is very very low... Maybe contact the owners and see if they are prepared to do a deal as it is out of season??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bernice34 said:


> Hi
> We are looking for a base to explore Javea/Moriara for a week from 26th January to the 2nd February to visit schools and look at houses We are moving out at the beginning of April so not holiday makers. For the week in Jan/Feb we don't need a pool but a garden would be nice.....does anyone know of any accommodation that may suit us. Our budget is around £ 150 for the week. Would appreciate any help x
> 
> Cheers Bernicelane:


I can point you in the right direction for something in Oliva if you wish. Oliva is 20 mins or so from Javea, but the rentals tend to be cheaper


----------

